

Serialization Killer - BigZaphod
http://gbracha.blogspot.com/2010/02/serialization-killer.html

======
MaysonL
And the big news: there's a new Newspeak release up:
[http://newspeaklanguage.org/the-newspeak-programming-
languag...](http://newspeaklanguage.org/the-newspeak-programming-
language/downloads/)

